# Dude celebrates Halloween !!!



## dude

So we have NEVER celebrated halloween here in Australia. well my family hasn't in my life time and we don't know anyone who does. but this year there is a local pet store having a fundraiser with a animal rescue that we support too. so in the spirit of getting involved and participating for a good cause we have gone all out and got the kid a costume and decked him all out. and we thought Dude might like to support a good cause too. so we made some costumes for him. and we will all go and visit and donate to this event. (dude traveling in style in his travel cage carried by a creepy skeleton (the kid).

so heres Dudes costumes... he has a dilemma though. maybe your opinions will help him decide.

First Dude inspects all the costumes....









he tries the black one on first.









then the pumpkin







but pulls that one off... to try and eat the paint...

and he didnt like the red one at all... i put it on his head and he didnt like how it was long at the front. so i didnt bother fixing it because i like the 2 others better anyways.... so which one will he wear......i dont know... he doesnt mine either of them and they now have a strap around the tummy too so that he cant pull the off.... he tries to eat the paint off the material... it is non toxic but i still dont want him eating it. so hence the strap now... he doesnt make a fuss wearing either one of the costumes to chose from. but i wont make him wear it for long anyways... just until his professional photo is done then it can come off.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I love it great idea !!!!! Hes a cutie


----------



## dude

thanks.... he is a very tolerant bird of my ideas... haha. glad he has such a calm easy going attitude and just lets me do whatever i want to him... without too much complaint! only when he had had enough he can squawk and run away.....lol. but he aways comes back when i call him.


----------



## DyArianna

This was adorable. I was sitting here reading it.. and started cracking up. My daughter asked me what was up.. took one look and burst out too!  We celebrate Halloween here faithfully. For commercial reasons and other. This was just too darn cute.


----------



## CharmedWolf

Haha! That's adorable! I really like the pumpkin one, its very creative.


----------



## kldelapena

I totally love the pumpkin one! How flippin' cute!


----------



## Cockatime

He's so cute, I love all the costume


----------



## clem&peeps

Love the costumes! He's so adorable in them


----------



## roxy culver

Pumpkin one!!!


----------



## geenz

That is just WAYYYY too adorable!


----------



## jessica.obrien

Pumpkin one is SOOOOOOOOOOOO cute. If i tried that with my bird she would go spazzo and try to run away from it LOL.


----------



## dude

Dude didn't mine... but he really wanted to eat the paint off the costumes and did his best to turn it around and bite the paint off.... little bugger.


----------



## morla

That is the cutest thing ive ever seen!


----------



## pep4uk

omg love it that is so so cute xx


----------



## AMSD

That is seriously too cute!!!
Such a fantastic idea! You should be making and selling those little outfits!

Are you talking about Best Friends and ARQ's Howloween party?
We really wanted to take the tiels down but all of the dogs/cats/people worry me too much! 

I hope that you and Dude have a blast


----------



## Storm

Lol that is epic !


----------



## lperry82

Aww so adorable


----------

